# Easy pillow covers.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Who can have to many throw pillows? Better yet, you can take the cover off and wash it when you want. 
When you see pillows on clearance grab them. You can use this to cover them in your choice of fabric and colors.
Here are 2 that I made for my daughter. We picked up the pillows and material at yard sales.
Here the video that shows you how:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhZnHhbcN-Q[/ame]


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cute--my GS loves Scooby!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS I found coral fabric to make removable envelope covers for travel pillows. I like to round the corners to soften the points on for a puffy pillow. I already made 2 sizes of square toss pillows for a large sofa. These travel pillows will provide additional color and be handy for napping or taking along on the road. 

I've been procrastinating. This video motivated me to get this job done today.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Let's see your finished products Garnet.


----------



## mharms (Mar 24, 2013)

I am a newbie in sewing and I'd like to start with pillow cases. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You are welcome Mharms.


----------

